# New Outback 26rls



## mumpy69 (Oct 9, 2006)

We just bought an 07 Outback 26RLS. We really like the big rear window. The slideout dinette gives a nice roomy area. Its just me and the wife and our golden retriever. We like to ride our mountain bikes on the railtrails, and have seen a lot of campgrounds near the trails. Thought it would be neat to be able to bring the pooch and ride and not have to worry about getting home to let the dog out. We are storing our unit near home , will be able to stock up until we take our first trip. The unit is winterized so we won't be going out until spring, it's going to be a long winter. How do I insert a picture of my unit and tv?


----------



## paylorr (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome aboard! I can't help with posting of pictures, since I've never done it. Just curious what you are towing with. My trailer is similar in size, and I am wishing I had a little more truck...


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi mumpy69









Welcome to the forum and congrats on the new Outback

Angelo


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm no good for the technical advice either but would like to say congrats and welcome


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

:action:Hi mumpy!









Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on your new 26rls








Hang in there on signature photo advice, it's been awhile since I posted mine and I couldn't do it again without some instruction myself. Someone here will be along to help you out...

Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

mumpy69,

Can't help ou with your picture, either. See mine?









Congrats on your new Outback, though. And welcome aboard.









Give us some details.....where you from? Close to any 2007 rallies?

Mark


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

mumpy69,









Congratulations on your new tt I hope you enjoy it Happy Camping and Travels

Willie


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Mumpy69,

Welcome to the site, as you can see I am another one who cannot help you with posting photos.

Rita


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, mumpy69!*








Glad to have you aboard, and congratulations on that new Outback. very nice!









As to posting pictures in your signature area, it takes a few steps, but is really not that hard...

1. To start with, you need a photo saved in .jpg format. It should be a Landscape orientation (wider than tall), and can be no larger than 385x100 pixels, and should be saved at a resolution that makes a file size no bigger than about 30K.

2. Now you need to save the picture to an accessible website. The easiest is to do that here. Start by going to the 'My Controls' link in the upper right of the screen. Then, in the Menu on the left side, click 'Your Albums'. You should find a 'Create Album' button. Clicking on this, will lead you through setting up an album. Once you have done that, look at the drop down menu on the right (under 'Controls') and you will see an option to 'Upload Image'. This will allow you to browse through your computer, and select the image to want to use. You must give the image a caption, and click 'Post Image' when you are done.

3. With me so far? Good.. The hard part is done! Now you need to grab the URL address to the picture you posted. To do this, click 'View' under that same drop down menu. All of the pictures you have stored in the album will now be visible (in your case, probably only one at this point). Click on the thumbnail for that picture to see the full size version. Once the full size image displays, right-click on the image and select 'Properties' from the pop up window. In the 'Properties' window, you will see the URL address for the image. Highlight the entire address (http:.......... .jpg) and copy. Close the Properties window, and go back to the 'My Controls' link.

4. Back to the Menu on the left side of the screen, look under 'Personal Profile', and click 'Edit Signature'. A window will open up that allows you to place text and images in your signature. This information will appear a the bottom of every post you make, so in consideration of the other members, you should be concise and efficient with what you enter here. To place the image, click the image button (looks like a photo of a tree) above the text entry area, and paste the URL address that you copied into the prompt window that pops up. Click 'OK' in the prompt window, and then 'Update my Signature' below the text entry field, and you are done!

Sounds complicated, but once you get into it, you will see it's pretty easy.

Good luck! I look forward to seeing your rig!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mumpy69 said:


> We just bought an 07 Outback 26RLS. We really like the big rear window. The slideout dinette gives a nice roomy area. Its just me and the wife and our golden retriever. We like to ride our mountain bikes on the railtrails, and have seen a lot of campgrounds near the trails. Thought it would be neat to be able to bring the pooch and ride and not have to worry about getting home to let the dog out. We are storing our unit near home , will be able to stock up until we take our first trip. The unit is winterized so we won't be going out until spring, it's going to be a long winter. How do I insert a picture of my unit and tv?


Well, you've received the Photo-posting Advice from the Post-Master, himself...so no need for me to dabble there .....

HOWEVER, I do still get to say

*WELCOME TO THE TRIBE!!!!*


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome mumpy69 to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 26RLS 
Glad to have another PA.er onboard

Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it.

Scott


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrads on the new Outback. It is great to have another east coast Outbacker. Keep an eye on the rally forum, we will be having some rallys in the spring next year.

Gary


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

Congrats on the new camper, we also bought the '07 26RLS and we've camped in it about 5 times and absolutely love it! Welcome to the club.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

We almost bought that same unit b/c of that gorgeous window.









Good Luck,
Tami


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

That's a great floorplan, welcome!


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

mumpy69 said:


> We just bought an 07 Outback 26RLS. We really like the big rear window. The slideout dinette gives a nice roomy area. Its just me and the wife and our golden retriever. We like to ride our mountain bikes on the railtrails, and have seen a lot of campgrounds near the trails. Thought it would be neat to be able to bring the pooch and ride and not have to worry about getting home to let the dog out. We are storing our unit near home , will be able to stock up until we take our first trip. The unit is winterized so we won't be going out until spring, it's going to be a long winter. How do I insert a picture of my unit and tv?


 Congrats on the new Outback,







Welcome to our little family (Not so little actually - and most of are NOT related







)...Here's what I did to post a pic. I couldn't find any info in the search I tried so I went to "Home" then selected "Forums" then scrolled a long way down to "Web site problems", clicked it and the first post there was "How to post a pic". I printed that post-I think it was from Vern (I could be wrong though)- but I printed it so I could use it as I was trying to follow those directions. Like I said it took a while, but Viola- I was sooo happy when it worked... Good luck to you and I can't wait to see your post with a picture in it


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.







Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome to the site!

Spring is only 3 months away!!!!!


----------

